# Anyone got an HTC Desire?



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

I currently have an iphone 3g but I am fed up with apples pricing for the new iphone 4 so I am looking around for an alternative. 

I have seen the HTC desire and read some very good reviews but I would like to hear from people have actually got the phone and even better if they moved from an iphone to the Desire.

Thanks
Clarke


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Awesome phone. I said I would never stray away from nokia's but glad I did. The phone is immense  Better then an I-phone too  

I-phone is just a fashion statement imo and I really can't see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

minimadgriff said:


> Awesome phone. I said I would never stray away from nokia's but glad I did. The phone is immense  Better then an I-phone too
> 
> I-phone is just a fashion statement imo and I really can't see what all the fuss is about.


Im looking into getting a HTC Desire, I love the iPhone but the pricing is simply a joke.

I just need to actually find and try a Desire before I commit to an 18month contract with one.


----------



## tamandlee (Mar 14, 2010)

my missus has recently got one and is never off the damn thing!! lol, she uses it just as you would a pc for forums and internet etc with or without the 3g card it is very quick but 3g is very quick. Camera zoom is not fantastic but it has a flash that can be used as a torch and the upload software is easy to use. Battery can be a bit short lived but she is constantly using it so think its just enthusiastic use rather than a fault. No worse than the Iphone anyway. It also uses Android software so lots of free apps and Flash reader support. She would certainly recommend it to anyone.

Looks pretty smart as well.


----------



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry I have no previous smartphone experience, other than trying the iPhone 3GS (a lot!) in the Apple store - I've had my Desire for a month or so, initially got off to a poor start but blamed this mostly on the rubbish Vodafone signal, it's now working great on an O2 simplicity tariff. Originally my contacts were a mess with up to 10 entries per person, but after unlinking my Twitter and FaceBook accounts (from each other), tidying my GMail contacts (i.e. deleting all those "noreply" -type emails which it saw as a contact) and doing a factory reset, it works brilliantly 

I've had GMail since it was launched, I've simply set up the GMail Contacts as you would a phone book, and all details sync immediately with the phone - I find this much easier to do on the PC than on the handset, I also therefore have a full,on-line, backup of my contacts.

I really like the sync with FaceBook, the phone is really fast and can multi-task, satnav is very accurate, if you enter someone's address in your Contacts, one click shows you the location in Google Maps, from which you can then get directions. Video quality is fantastic, I'd recommend a free app called Handbrake for converting into HD video.

The screen is terrific indoors but struggles outdoors, helped a little by switching off Auto Brightness and setting it to max.

Battery is just about OK as long as you're not _too_ demanding, the only time I've ran below 20% in a day was yesterday; taking loads of pics / video at Sunderland airshow and uploading some pics to FaceBook, plus some calls and several texts, internet, FaceBooking and watching a couple of music videos. I charge it overnight every night, so no problem.

Mine's unlocked from Amazon so will get the Froyo update as soon as it's officially available, it'll be handy to get apps on the SD card, maybe battery life will improve as they've streamlined how the processor works.

I would be tempted by an iPhone 4 if it were the same price (£380) as the Desire, but not at it's actual price. The 3GS would have to be cheaper.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Its awesome simples


----------



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

alan hanson said:


> Its awesome simples


They've had "Desire" and "Incredible", the HTC "Awesome" could be their next phone :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Totally the best phone around at the moment.

Great phone, or more of a computer. HTC Sence is great linking all your social accounts. Pics easy to upload to Facebook.

Much better than the iphone according to the wife who is going to get a desire next month.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

I'll be getting one when Orange decide to get them in stock for upgrade customers!

Had a play instore and its an awesome phone. So much more freedom than the iPhone and its super face and responsive :thumb:

Can't blooming wait!


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

thats the thing especially when froyo 2.2 comes out (if) you cn customise everything on the phone going no two phone wil be the same unlike the iphone


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Seems Phones4U have stopped selling this online


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Ordered mine today after the Orange upgrade person told me its yet another couple of weeks before they get any, so opted for a new contract as the website shows them in stock (plus cashback through TopCashBack).

Have yet to receive my confirmation email so phoned up and at first they havnt got any, but apparently mine is due to be delivered tomorrow :wall:

What a pain in the **** for a phone thats a good few months old!


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

The camera is inferior to a lot of the current phones on offer (but better than the iPhone) but other than that the Desire is an awesome piece of technology backed up by the very nice Android OS and "Sense" layer to make it even easier to just pick up and use.

Delays at the moment are down to a shortage of screens apparently.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

heard there might be a new model with a better screen released soon


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

alan hanson said:


> heard there might be a new model with a better screen released soon


Indeed, AMOLED is due to be replaced by SLCD - is this because it's a step forward or is it because they can't meet demand with AMOLED?


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

megaboost said:


> Indeed, AMOLED is due to be replaced by SLCD - is this because it's a step forward or is it because they can't meet demand with AMOLED?


From how it reads its more to meet demand, they can obviously knock them out much quicker than the AMOLEDs.

Whether they are better remains to be seen, but i cant see it making that much of a difference to the naked eye


----------



## sayloday (Oct 5, 2008)

megaboost said:


> The camera is inferior to a lot of the current phones on offer (but better than the iPhone) but other than that the Desire is an awesome piece of technology backed up by the very nice Android OS and "Sense" layer to make it even easier to just pick up and use.
> 
> Delays at the moment are down to a shortage of screens apparently.


I noticed that the Auto White Balance is a bit pants.
Choose the type of lighting you are shooting under in the White Balance setting makes such a big difference.

Wifey has the same phone and thought the camera on her phone was buggered until I showed her the settings for the white balance.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

i woudl be waiting now till ocotber when the new htc ace is realised


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

What about the Samsung Galaxy S, seems to be a very good phone, quick, HD Video, and the screen looks superb. I am thinking about this phone myself.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

MatrixGuy said:


> What about the Samsung Galaxy S, seems to be a very good phone, quick, HD Video, and the screen looks superb. I am thinking about this phone myself.


Another great phone, but hampered by the touchwiz UI. As it's Android though, there are ways around that. As a piece of hardware, it's excellent.


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

megaboost said:


> Indeed, AMOLED is due to be replaced by SLCD - is this because it's a step forward or is it because they can't meet demand with AMOLED?


It's due to Samsung who supply the AMOLED screen's not being able to keep with the demand. This is why HTC have changed over to SLCD as an alternative. SLCD doesn't use as much battery power as well.

There is a HTC Desire HD (also called HTC Ace) rumoured to be in pipeline, that features 4Gb of internal storage, 8 megapixel camera and 720p Video recording.


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

ncd said:


> It's due to Samsung who supply the AMOLED screen's not being able to keep with the demand. This is why HTC have changed over to SLCD as an alternative. SLCD doesn't use as much battery power as well.


I thought SLCD used less than LCD but didn't offer any improvement over AMOLED?

I need to read up more though so I might be very wrong


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Would be better if they used SAMOLED, although that would still mean a short supply.
Im glad i have mine before they swap to SLCD.


----------



## salmanhamid (May 10, 2010)

I got both, it's better then iPhone in terms of flexibility but iPhone is more user friendly and with htc u need to keep the phone charger in your pocket all the time.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Why do you need to keep the charger in your pocket, i say i use mine for about 40mins of calls a day about 50 texts, 10 emails, and about an hour of general web surfing and i get about a day and a half out of the battery.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

I got mine yesterday and its awesome :thumb:

Clarity of the screen is remarkable, but maybe a touch too saturised for my liking.

Glad i got it before they put the next screen in and im glad i got this rather than waiting for the 'Ace'.

Just got to get to grips with it now :thumb:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

salmanhamid said:


> I got both, it's better then iPhone in terms of flexibility but iPhone is more user friendly and with htc u need to keep the phone charger in your pocket all the time.


suppose its different for everyone though from what i have read and been told by my mates the iphone is exactly the same battery wise, use its full potential and you will need to recharge it nearly every day. find me a phone that does what the desire does and doesnt need recharging as often then fair play


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

Have had a play with the desire and the user interface on the iphone is in a much higher league.


----------



## tamandlee (Mar 14, 2010)

robj20 said:


> Why do you need to keep the charger in your pocket, i say i use mine for about 40mins of calls a day about 50 texts, 10 emails, and about an hour of general web surfing and i get about a day and a half out of the battery.


lol, you have answered your own statement as you will need it for the next day when it runs out at lunchtime lol - only kidding :thumb:


----------



## puntohgt77 (Jan 23, 2009)

Awesome phones, very quick, brilliant on the net only two things for me that let it down,

Poor loud speaker
Battery life is awful I don't use it excessively and it never last 24 hours!!


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

puntohgt77 said:


> Awesome phones, very quick, brilliant on the net only two things for me that let it down,
> 
> Poor loud speaker
> Battery life is awful I don't use it excessively and it never last 24 hours!!


i can use my pretty much all day surfing etc.... and wont need to charge it till later on the next day? have you got any pps running in the back ground?

loud speaker isnt the best ogten think it isnt on when it is


----------



## salmanhamid (May 10, 2010)

robj20 said:


> Why do you need to keep the charger in your pocket, i say i use mine for about 40mins of calls a day about 50 texts, 10 emails, and about an hour of general web surfing and i get about a day and a half out of the battery.


I would say you are vey lucky then, I have got it my mates got it we both have exactly the same issue.


----------



## Polished Zetec (Feb 7, 2008)

Anyone got any opinions on the HTC Wildfire?


----------



## MattFletcher (Oct 27, 2006)

Polished Zetec said:


> Anyone got any opinions on the HTC Wildfire?


Will have next week as the Wife is getting one :thumb:


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

The Froyo (Android 2.2) update is supposed to improve the battery life. Various websites have posted that the official Froyo update will be released any day now, starting with the HTC Desire. Whether the networks release their versions at the same time or soon after is anyone's guess...


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Battery life is poor, but i knew that would be the case, you cant have a phone like this and expect a 1400mah battery to last long.

Ill probaby get a backup battery and keep it in the car, just incase.

Now ive started using it more its brilliant and keeps getting better.

A few problems for me though is how do you explore your files on the SD and where are Apps installed?

And how do you get the bloody Facebook contacts out of the main contacts as everytime i go to add someone as a recipent in a text i get all the emails and numbers of my mates on Facebook and its annoying!


----------



## sayloday (Oct 5, 2008)

Pandy said:


> Battery life is poor, but i knew that would be the case, you cant have a phone like this and expect a 1400mah battery to last long.
> 
> Ill probaby get a backup battery and keep it in the car, just incase.
> 
> ...


For your contact problem. Select people or htc people depending on your phone supplier press view and uncheck Facebook.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

sayloday said:


> For your contact problem. Select people or htc people depending on your phone supplier press view and uncheck Facebook.


Thanks, that has worked for contacts when you go through via 'People' but is still the same when i add recipients into a text.

Any idea's?

Also are there any recommended leather flip cases out there?


----------



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

Pandy said:


> A few problems for me though is how do you explore your files on the SD and where are Apps installed?


If you connect to a PC using the charger cable, you can choose to connect as an external drive instead of "charge only", then just browse and copy to/from it as you would, say, a memory stick.

Alternatively, download the free Astro file manager app from the Market, it gets good reviews, I'd guess it may be able to move apps to the SD card when FroYo launches this weekend :thumb:


----------

